# A Touch of Cranberry (2nd place Mazers Cup)



## seth8530 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey all, I would like to thank you all for the encouragement I have received before and after medaling at the Mazers Cup International competition. 

Since, it placed I figured it would be worth my time to take the highlights from my mead thread and compile them down into a recipe in case anyone wanted to try and duplicate and or modify it.

I have my process attached in the PDF. I hope that it is easier to read than the rather lengthy thread I kept for it.







 

View attachment A Touch Of Cranberry Melomel.pdf


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for your recipe and notes, Seth. What is it about cold stabilization that drops particles out of suspension? Are the particles that drop out only tartaric acid or does the cold cause yeast cells to flocculate


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly, it is a mystery to me. It does not look like acid. Perhaps some sort of honey protein or something. I cold stabilized a carboy of mead made from the same honey that looked pretty good and was over a year old and it dropped inches of sediment.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 25, 2014)

I love cranberry melomels. Congratulations. I'm sure it's well deserved.


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 25, 2014)

I never had a melomel, but love cranberry. Would love to try one some day!
I second the congratulations!


----------



## RegionRat (Mar 25, 2014)

Good for you! thanks for sharing your recipe.

RR


----------



## haroldmiles (Jun 17, 2014)

I think I should definitely try this recipe. Sounds very interesting.

imperial wines of london
tell me wine


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 17, 2014)

I say go for it. It would be a great introduction ( if you have not had one already) into the importance of fermentation management and scheduled nutrient additions.


----------



## Jc5066 (Nov 6, 2015)

Any chance to get this recipe?


----------



## FruityJ (Apr 20, 2017)

What a result!! Well done


----------

